# Orte von Interesse für Biker



## marco (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe neulich diese Website gestartet, wo man die Orte von Interesse für Radfahrer eingeben kann: www.ridingtroll.com
Wenn wir alle mitmachen, haben wir eine Datenbank mit Kommentare, Noten, Adressen, Fotos usw., die nützlich sein kann, wenn man im Urlaub oder auf Tour ist. Das Ganze ist auch über eine gratis App unterwegs abrufbar.

Was meint ihr?

ciao
marco


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss nicht so recht, was man da als "interessant" eingeben soll...hier im Umkreis von 40km gibt es ausser Fahrradläden, Würstchenbuden und Kneipen nichts was ich mir als für die breite Öffentlichkeit der Mountainbiker interessant vorstellen kann. 

Ausser ein Hügel wo man runterfahren kann ist schon "interessant" ....? 
Es gibt hier ja nichtmal einen Aussichtspunkt, der für MTB interessant wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (30. Mai 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht so recht, was man da als "interessant" eingeben soll...hier im Umkreis von 40km gibt es ausser Fahrradläden, Würstchenbuden und Kneipen nichts was ich mir als für die breite Öffentlichkeit der Mountainbiker interessant vorstellen kann.
> 
> Ausser ein Hügel wo man runterfahren kann ist schon "interessant" ....?
> Es gibt hier ja nichtmal einen Aussichtspunkt, der für MTB interessant wäre.


Auf der Website kannst du poi überall auf der Welt eingeben. Adresse tippen und du bist schon da ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, habe bei Loro Ciufenna gesucht und einen Brunnen gefunden ...immerhin.

Meine Frage war, was ich selber einstellen soll. 
Was wäre zB sinnvoll, was nicht?


----------



## marco (30. Mai 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, habe bei Loro Ciufenna gesucht und einen Brunnen gefunden ...immerhin.
> 
> Meine Frage war, was ich selber einstellen soll.
> Was wäre zB sinnvoll, was nicht?



alles was in den kategorien passt. Vor allem hotels, hütten, restaurants, bikeshops

Beispiel von gerade eben: http://ridingtroll.com/pic.php?id=188

Man kann die freunde followen


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2013)

marco schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Wem gehören die Daten, wer darf die weiter nutzen (nicht nur anschauen)?


----------



## marco (30. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wem gehören die Daten, wer darf die weiter nutzen (nicht nur anschauen)?



Niemand, siehe privacy unten


----------



## superstef (31. Mai 2013)

Das gibts doch auch schon längst....

Unter http://www.ride-on.info gibts detaillierte Infos zu bike-relevanten POIS, also z.B. Bikehotels, Bergbahnen, Bikeparks, Shuttle-Anbietern etc...

Im nächsten Relaunch (AUG) gibt es dann auch die Möglichkeit eigene Bikespots anzulegen....

Greetz und Ride-on!


----------



## micha555 (1. Juni 2013)

Äh... das ist ein Witz mit ride-on.info oder?
Du bist von dem Laden? Na, da habt ihr ja noch gut zu tun!!!

In den Dolos werden bei euch wirklich sauviele wichtige POIs angezeigt!


----------



## superstef (2. Juni 2013)

micha555 schrieb:


> Äh... das ist ein Witz mit ride-on.info oder?
> Du bist von dem Laden? Na, da habt ihr ja noch gut zu tun!!!
> 
> In den Dolos werden bei euch wirklich sauviele wichtige POIs angezeigt!



Ja - danke für deine konstruktive kritik. 

Klar gibts da noch ganz viele weisse flecken, die wir schliessen wollen. Da arbeiten wir dran!

Zusätzlich wollen wir wie gesagt dann ab Juli/August auch die Möglichkeit bieten, dass User selber POIs anlegen können. Du bist herzlich eingeladen, daran dann aktiv mitzuarbeiten.

Dabei stellt sich halt immer die Frage inwieweit "user generated content" stimmig und vollständig ist.  Das betrifft aber genauso die Plattform von Marco. Der Vorteil dabei ist aber schon, dass schnell Inhalte auf die Plattform kommen. Wobei eben zu viele ungeprüfte Inhalte (wie bei den Touren, die wir von Bikemap abbilden) keine echten Mehrwert darstellen.


----------



## micha555 (2. Juni 2013)

Besonnene Reaktion, alle Achtung! 

Also konstruktiv(er): welche Plattform auch immer sollte/muss versuchen, Dinge strukturiert (da ist Karte schon mal super!) abzubilden, die ich sonst nur schwer finde/bekomme. "Schwer" kann es auch sein, wenn die Information zwar da ist, aber es einige Mühe bedarf, sie zu finden. 
Beispiel: Suche nach Übernachtungsempfehlungen. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es hier im IBC zu fast jeder Tour/Transalp/Location einen Tip gibt (oder eine neg. Erfahrung). Aber finden steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Weitere Beispiele: Radläden (wurde schon genannt), Pässe, Einkehrmöglichkeiten, .... im Grunde das, was ihr und Marco eh auf der Agenda habt.
Content würde ich von usern bewerten lassen ähnlich Amazon). Das regelt sich dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (4. Juni 2013)

Macht lieber den Lago-Thread oder die Vinschgau-New zum Sticky statt der seltsamen Meta-Diskussion bzw. Werbung für mehr oder weniger ausgereifte Web-Seiten hier


----------



## horace007 (4. Juni 2013)

Ausser ein Hügel wo man runterfahren kann ist schon "interessant" ....?


----------



## aa4 (5. Juni 2013)

Also ich finde solche Ideen immer super. Ich selber Suche in meiner Region immer wieder nach Interessanten "Spots". Ich währe dankbar über POIs. Allerdings finde ich z.B. Brunnen, Schöne Aussichtspunkte besonderheiten in der Landschaft, Wasserfälle etc. viel wichtiger als Bergbahnen. Offensichtliche POIs sind halt auch einfach zu Googlen. Ich bin z.B. gerade am Planen am WE zu einer Schlucht bei mir in der Nähe zu fahren an der ich schon mehrmals vorbeigerauscht bin ohne es zu wissen.

Hotels Essen fahrradladen etc  als POI sind langweilig das kann auch Google...

Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## marco (5. Juni 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> Also ich finde solche Ideen immer super. Ich selber Suche in meiner Region immer wieder nach Interessanten "Spots". Ich währe dankbar über POIs. Allerdings finde ich z.B. Brunnen, Schöne Aussichtspunkte besonderheiten in der Landschaft, Wasserfälle etc. viel wichtiger als Bergbahnen. Offensichtliche POIs sind halt auch einfach zu Googlen. Ich bin z.B. gerade am Planen am WE zu einer Schlucht bei mir in der Nähe zu fahren an der ich schon mehrmals vorbeigerauscht bin ohne es zu wissen.
> 
> Hotels Essen fahrradladen etc  als POI sind langweilig das kann auch Google...
> 
> Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.



Danke!
Wenn man aber unterwegs ist geht viel schneller, wenn alle Bike-POIs von der App abrufbar sind.


----------



## micha555 (6. Juni 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> Hotels Essen fahrradladen etc  als POI sind langweilig das kann auch Google...


Klar, wenn es um den POI an sich geht. Da stimme ich zu: infos, die allgmein zugänglich sind, müssen da nicht rein (das App argument iat aber schon gut.
Aber die Frage "für Radler empfehlenswert, doof, klasse?" ist nicht so ohne weiteres zu ergoogeln. Sonst würde es dazu ja nicht immer Fragen in den Threads geben.


----------



## aa4 (6. Juni 2013)

ich denk hier nur mal laut vor mich hin, da ich das ganze als Aufruf zur Kritik (positiv wie negativ) verstehe. 

Generell stimmt das eine App natürlich super ist. Aber App im Ausland? da scheiterts schon...wie bekomme ich die dann vom Handy aufs GPS?

Prinzipiell bin ich ein freund von POIs  aber mir fehlt immer die  Info zu Landschaftlichen Hotspots Quellen etc. 

Generelle Kritik:
Kann man eigentlich sehen ob ein POI "Alt" oder  "Neu" ist? wie werden die gepflegt?
Der schlimmste Fall mal angenommen:
ich suche mir ein Hotel über die App aus. Radle dort hin, komme Nachts an, und das Hotel ist jetzt eine Disco.... oder nicht mehr da...? 
Kann man dann solche falschen POIs löschen? wie werden die gelöscht? Wenn jeder Löschen kann dann kann ich als Hotelbesitzer meinen Konkurenten löschen?
Bei solchen Sammlungen kommt es zweifelsohne zu Karteileichen. Diese zu erkennen und zu eliminieren wird extenziell sein. Ein sauberer Datensatz mit sauberen, aktuellen beschreibungen ist das a und o.

Wenn ich mir z.B. gpsies anschaue dann könnte ich jedesmal mich aufregen über die Schlechte Handhabung und die zahlreichen nicht beschriebenen Tracks....

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. Das ist ein haufen Arbeit der da zu machen ist. Überlegt euch auf jeden Fall ein System für die Datenbankpflege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (7. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die Idee einer solchen Seite grundsätzlich super! Ist es aber nicht so, das die OpenStreetMap (OpenMTBMap) schon so ziemlich alle POIs bietet, die einen interessieren? Von Brunnen über Restaurants bis hin zu Bike-Shops. Suchen kann man allerdings (meines Wissens) danach nicht, was ich aber nicht so schlimm finde, weil ich die Route nicht nach POIs plane, sondern vor Ort wissen will, was in der Nähe ist.

Ich werde mir euere Seite jedenfalls mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Juni 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> ...
> Generell stimmt das eine App natürlich super ist. Aber App im Ausland? da scheiterts schon...



Wieso? Es scheitert eher an der unter Umständen schlechten oder nicht vorhandenen Datenverbindung.


----------



## alfredo78 (29. Juli 2013)

mmmh werde ich mir mal näher anschauen


----------



## beetle (29. Juli 2013)

In OSM sind viele Daten schon drin. Und man kann sie sich anzeigen lassen. Ganz nett, aber total überflüssig, da redundant.


----------



## marco (30. Juli 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> In OSM sind viele Daten schon drin. Und man kann sie sich anzeigen lassen. Ganz nett, aber total überflüssig, da redundant.



Auf RT kannst du aber die POIs kommentieren, bewerten, fotografieren, usw.


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2013)

irgendwann brauchen biker einen autopiloten, weil sie statt die landschaft zu genießen auch beim biken nur noch auf das smart-phone-display starren ...


----------



## marco (2. August 2013)

Wir arbeiten dran! ;-)

Jetzt kann man einen Treffpunkt bei einem Poi eintragen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. September 2013)

Schön, ich habe mal probeweise 3 Orte eingetragen.


----------



## Grossvater (26. April 2014)

Also was ich mir wünschen würde wäre eine Rubrik "Mehrtagestouren".
Danach Auswahl Region und Split in Rundtour oder Einweg.
Dann kommt ne Liste Tourenvorschläge mit Angabe km und HM und n link Details.
Nach dem Klick auf Details erhalte ich ne ausführliche Beschreibung der Strecke in % pave, Schotter, Trail etc. etc.
Dann dürft ihr Werbung machen für Hotels, Pensionen, bikeparks, bikeläden und was man sonst so auf der Tour antreffen kann. Ich wär dann auch gern bereit bei euren Partnern mein Geld liegen zu lassen   weil mir das ne echte planungshilfe wäre.


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (11. Februar 2016)

Dem stimme ich sehr zu muss ich sagen - wenn es denn eine wirkliche Hilfe gibt, dann nimmt man die auch gerne in Anspruch und lässt sich beraten, sofern es eben auch Auswahl gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo135 (8. Juli 2017)

Guten Tag Liebe MTB Fans, ich bin neu hier  und bringe liebe Grüße aus mtb Dolomiten mit. LG euer Flo135

_Edit Moderation: Werbung entfernt._


----------



## Bejak (6. Juni 2018)

Krass, ich hab mir die Troll-App gerade mal installiert, auch um mal zu schauen, was so rund ums gebuchte Ferienhaus abgeht. Und tatsächlich, im Hinterland von Bibbona/Bolgheri (Cecina, Toskana) sind Trails drin.


----------



## litevilledoc (6. Juni 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Krass, ich hab mir die Troll-App gerade mal installiert, auch um mal zu schauen, was so rund ums gebuchte Ferienhaus abgeht. Und tatsächlich, im Hinterland von Bibbona/Bolgheri (Cecina, Toskana) sind Trails drin.


welche troll-app?


----------



## Bejak (6. Juni 2018)

riding-troll aus dem Ausgangsbeitrag.


----------



## GTTF3 (26. Oktober 2018)

Moin...

Ich plane ebenfalls gerade einen Urlaub in den Bergen... mein erster... wobei ich auch an meine liebe Frau die nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs sein kann und wenig HM beim wandern schaft, mitdenken möchte... deshalb suche ich eine Gegend die möglichst viel Panorama bietet (Seiser Alm)??? Aber wo ich auch mal per Bahn schnell hoch kann und einen schönen Trail surfen kann... ggf. auch mit Guide.

Bin für alle Vorschläge dankbar und offen!

Egal ob Bayern, Österreich, Südtirol oder Gardasee...

Danke


----------



## beuze1 (30. Oktober 2018)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Bin für alle Vorschläge dankbar und offen!



Latsch, Goldrain, (Vinschgau) 
Hotelempfehlung eventuell per PM


----------



## GTTF3 (3. November 2018)

Fahren wohl nach Tschars, liegt ziemlich Zentral im Vinschgau von daher vielleicht eine gute Ausgangslage?

Es gibt ja nur die ein oder andere Seilbahn,  ansonsten Shuttel... habe auch einige gefunden... mit Fahrzeiten, etc. Aber keine Preise... mit was muss man da etwa rechnen...???


----------



## rais23 (3. November 2018)

Das hier schon gelesen?

https://vinschgaubike.com/news/018-endofseason-ins-wasser-gefallen.php

Gruß,

Stefan


----------

